# Cholesterol danger



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I haven't had the opportunity to validate what I've read, but I understand that squirel meat is of very high cholesterol. I suggest that if you have a cholesterol problem and hunt squirrels to eat, you may want to reseach this.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is almost no relationship between dietary intake of cholesterol and blood levels of cholesterol. Even main line medicos have finally admitted that.

http://www.ravnskov.nu/myth3.htm

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/fats-full-story/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Charles said:


> There is almost no relationship between dietary intake of cholesterol and blood levels of cholesterol. Even main line medicos have finally admitted that.
> 
> http://www.ravnskov.nu/myth3.htm
> 
> ...


So are these claims made by these people theoretical, hypothetical, or proven? When a person is told they have high cholesterol levels by their doctor, the doctor usually say that the person should cut out high cholesterol foods. Are you suggesting that all these doctors are wrong?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arber said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > There is almost no relationship between dietary intake of cholesterol and blood levels of cholesterol. Even main line medicos have finally admitted that.
> ...


Yep ... the best evidence does not support it. Now, a lot of docs were educated at a time when that was the "received wisdom", but the times they are a changing. Remember that they used to tell you not to eat more than 2 eggs a week because of the cholesterol content, but now that is debunked ... eggs are no longer on the sh!t list. Certainly one should not indulge in an orgy of eating cholesterol rich foods ... but the problem is more calories rather than the miniscule relation between blood levels of cholesterol and cholesterol intake. But by all means, if you feel more comfortable cutting out cholesterol in your diet, then do so. Your body will just then manufacture it out of other stuff in your diet.

But remember ... I am not a physician. Do not take any health advice from me. Do your own research. For example, have a look at this 1997 article:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9430080

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Interesting topic, is getting harder to now whom to believe...

http://www.mayoclinic.org/search/search-results?q=cholesterol%20intake


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

sharp eye said:


> Interesting topic, is getting harder to now whom to believe...
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/search/search-results?q=cholesterol%20intake


Who are you having trouble believing, charles vs your doctor ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Stick to squirrel meat rather than those clown's burgers! lol


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Jacktrevally said:


> Stick to squirrel meat rather than those clown's burgers! lol


They probably are squirrel meat!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

FeralPigeon said:


> sharp eye said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting topic, is getting harder to now whom to believe...
> ...


I am talking about the doctors.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

sharp eye said:


> I am talking about the doctors.
> 
> Who are you having trouble believing, charles vs your doctor ?





bmlodge said:


> Jacktrevally said:
> 
> 
> > Stick to squirrel meat rather than those clown's burgers! lol
> ...


Nah, if that's the case, they'd taste BETTER.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

For those of you who are concerned, according to the webpage I've listed below, the cholesterol level of a squirrel is a whopping 126%.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/lamb-veal-and-game-products/4653/2

So, I guess it's true - squirrel meat is extremely high in cholesterol, at least according to that webpage. Google (or use DuckDuckGo.com if you don't like being tracked by Google) "cholesterol level of squirrel" for more webpages with more information.

Regards,

Mike


----------

